# Two girls called me cute today!



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I went into starbucks today and I was the only customer there so I was relieved. Anyway while I was putting sugar and cream in my coffee one of the girls behind the counter says "God, he's cute" and the other girl said "I know, right?" I looked at them and one girl laughed and said "He heard you." Then when I left they waved and said "Bye." It's nice to know that not everyone hates me or thinks I'm a weirdo or something, it definitely made my day better.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

good good


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Michael127 (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you get her/their #? That's your job


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Michael127 said:


> Did you get her/their #? That's your job


Oh ya dude totally, I just said "Hey, gimme yo numba sexy!"


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I went into starbucks today and I was the only customer there so I was relieved. Anyway while I was putting sugar and cream in my coffee one of the girls behind the counter says "God, he's cute" and the other girl said "I know, right?" I looked at them and one girl laughed and said "He heard you." Then when I left they waved and said "Bye." It's nice to know that not everyone hates me or thinks I'm a weirdo or something, it definitely made my day better.


Victory is yours! You won bro, you won!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

According to the tribal rules, now you have to marry them both.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

:yay This is like the stuff of my dreams. You must go back there.


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice job!


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

You so sexy


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you!


----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

\o/


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

How awesome.


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

Those girls doubtless work regular shifts, so all you have to do is go in at the same time, same day next week, and take the process another step further by saying hello to them...


----------



## Schizoidas (May 11, 2012)

Well i think it would be unfair to just pick one, so it would have to be a threesome


----------



## MrZi (Mar 31, 2011)

i love threads like this! makes me instantly happy - i'm happy for you dude! bet that was a massive boost for you, go in again same time in a week or so - see what happens if you start talking....


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

wow i am not sure if i ever been called cute, i have had girls had might have been leaning in that direction but enough about me, nice job man


----------



## PMA1982 (May 30, 2012)

Good for you mate!


----------



## torrente758 (Feb 11, 2011)

that must have felt great!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ManOnTheMOON said:


> Its believable, from your pic. It will be easy to get a girlfriend just pick one and talk to her, maybe ask one to go on a walk when they have a break.


You do understand that I have social anxiety disorder right? I usually have to know a girl for a long time before I am comfortable doing that stuff.


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

That's awesome. This thread made me smile.


----------



## awfulness (Jul 13, 2009)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You do understand that I have social anxiety disorder right? I usually have to know a girl for a long time before I am comfortable doing that stuff.


don't you want a goal of being able to do taht though? i don't understand why people on this forum have such an attitude of resignation.

you should be pushing your comfort zone so one day, you will be able to be comfortable doing that stuff.


----------



## Edwardo (Dec 12, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You do understand that I have social anxiety disorder right? I usually have to know a girl for a long time before I am comfortable doing that stuff.


dude, the more you go out doing stuff, the more comfortable you'll feel. i know its difficult, but dont let a diagnosis affect your decisions man. for me, if i keep thinking all day long, i have no friends, i can't talk to anybody, nobody likes me, then how am i going to live with myself? how it see it is that everyone has a bit of anxiety, no matter how confident a person may seem, so don't worry if you're talking to anybody... :um


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Glad to know that girls can find guys cute. Such a relief.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

hooray.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Edwardo said:


> dude, the more you go out doing stuff, the more comfortable you'll feel. i know its difficult, but dont let a diagnosis affect your decisions man. for me, if i keep thinking all day long, i have no friends, i can't talk to anybody, nobody likes me, then how am i going to live with myself? how it see it is that everyone has a bit of anxiety, no matter how confident a person may seem, so don't worry if you're talking to anybody... :um


This was an old post, i have gotten a lot better since then. I actually asked an employee out at Tilly's the other day. She said no, but who cares? I felt great after that.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Aw how exciting  You_ are_ cute. Start believing it, and make a habit of getting a morning coffee lol.


----------



## Killer2121 (Jul 12, 2012)

Ha, nice man. I wish this happened to me irl, although its occured over the internet a few times. Gj though


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on man! Now go in there again and take it up a notch!


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

That's so awesome :clap :clap


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Nice. The last time that I know for sure that a girl called me cute was when I was 14. When I was in my 20's I was in a store looking at some CD's. There was two girls that were there and I heard one of them saying "he is so cute". I didn't say anything to them and I never knew if they were talking about me.


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

I got called cute by a 50-year-old woman on the bus once  She was really talkative and a bit sketched out so I think she might have been having some psychological difficulties... still a compliment though :blush

Not trying to compete with the OP though... I'm still really happy for you, ThatOneQuietGuy  Here's hoping next time you can smile or even wave back


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Cool


----------

